# wut x2 bill gates/ms und die c´t



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. Juli 2002)

also:
1:

hier ein auszug aus einer mail von meinem webspace anbieter: 


> Diese Veränderungen sind notwendig, da mit heutigen Erscheinen der c't
> (http://heise.de/ct) sozusagen eine Anleitung
> vorgestellt wird, wie man sich mittels PHP Scripten Dateiein fremder User
> ansehen kann.
> ...



und hier der link zu diesem dummmen bericht: 
http://www.heise.de/ct/02/14/072/ 

demnächst werden wohl auch noch hacking-tutorials veröffenlicht 

leider bin ich auch von dieser umstellung betroffen da meine include befehle auch zurück gehen 
und absolut verlinken mag ich nicht 

GRR! 

->kauft nie mehr eine c´t  

=============================================================
2:
und noch ne super tolle botschaft 

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/vermischtes/24600/index.html 

um es kurz zu machen 
mit dem neuesten sicherheitspatches(den ich mir schon runtergeladen habe *grml*) 
wird es microsoft gestattet sicherheitsupdates auotmatisch auszuführen die der sicherheit und dem urherberrecht dienen(raubkopien)


----------



## sam (1. Juli 2002)

also das erste hört sich echt nicht so gut an, aber das zweite is ja ganz normale härte  
billy boy will uns halt alle näher kennenlernen


----------



## Vitalis (1. Juli 2002)

Also sollen Sicherheitslöcher versteckt bleiben, damit nur die davon wissen, die sie ausnutzen können und wollen?


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

Nein genau richtig das Sicherheitslöcher bekannt werden.
Wieso wird Open Source als ziemlich Sicher eingestuft ?
Eben weil Sicherheitslöcher bekannt werden und mann darauf reagieren kann.

Siehe apache.
Vor kurzem ist ein Sicherheitsloch bekannt geworden welches DoS angriffe auf den Apache ermöglicht.
Und wielange haben wir auf den Patch gewartet ? 
30 Stunden 

Zum IIS Webserver von Microsoft gibts alle 4-5 Monate einen Patch der gleich eine ganze Latte an Sicherheitslöcher schliessen soll.

Nun ich habe mit der Firma einen Webserver laufen .... Der Patch war nach bekanntwerden des download links in genau 10 minuten drauf während Tag für Tag Sicherheitslöcher im IIS ausgenutzt werden ... hat ja auch ne menge Zeit dafür


----------



## kroschka (2. Juli 2002)

> _ geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Zum IIS Webserver von Microsoft gibts alle 4-5 Monate einen Patch der gleich eine ganze Latte an Sicherheitslöcher schliessen soll.
> *



wenn se alle 4 monate so viele löcher stopfe würde, würde seit jahrzehnten garkeine mehr dasein, 
gibts aber nach wie vor *grummel*


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juli 2002)

das witzige ist ja das die oft hotfixes bringen die neue sicherheitslöcher beeinhalten 

wirklich war


----------

